# Chinese new year 2015



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Will be in HK from 17th of this month. 

Any expat going to watch the firework? 
Where is the best place to watch it from?
What are the dos and don’ts?

Can’t wait 

Maven


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Lunar New Year Fireworks*

It all depends on where you are staying in Hong Kong 
For me I think the best spot to watch from is Tsim Sha Tsui side with Victoria Peak and the Central Skyline in the background
You can watch all along the Promenade and the Avenue of the Stars from the Star Ferry Terminal to the New World Centre in the East and all FREE OF CHARGE

If staying on Hong Kong Island a good spot to watch from is the area around the Convention Centre and Bauhinia Square or anywhere along the Central Waterfront Promenade that extends from the Central Star Ferry Pier to Tamar Park and has elevated walkways for great views. 

GET there early on the 20th as the fireworks start promptly at 8pm.
Locals start arriving to get their space from MIDDAY they even come equipped with picnics etc.

OH and don`t be in too much of a hurry to leave. But any sppectacle in Hong Kong is disciplined and don`t be surprised if the crowd has evaporated within the hour 



you will be one of half a million bodies plus....ENJOY


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> It all depends on where you are staying in Hong Kong
> For me I think the best spot to watch from is Tsim Sha Tsui side with Victoria Peak and the Central Skyline in the background
> You can watch all along the Promenade and the Avenue of the Stars from the Star Ferry Terminal to the New World Centre in the East and all FREE OF CHARGE
> 
> ...


Hiya good morning

Im staying in a hostel on temple st Jordan. will be in HK from 17th evening.
So im not far from Tsim Sha Tsui 

Thank you for all the info


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Get on the MTR one stop to Tsim Sha Tsui and walk to the end of Nathan Road to the waterfront then head EAST . But be warned ALL areas will be packed. The police control the crowds at these functions very well. 

Be warned that Yau Ma Tei (Temple street area) can be quiet rough. Make sure your wallet is secure.... not in back pocket!!! or inside jacket pocket!!!! also carry your passport with you at all times


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Get on the MTR one stop to Tsim Sha Tsui and walk to the end of Nathan Road to the waterfront then head EAST . But be warned ALL areas will be packed. The police control the crowds at these functions very well.
> 
> Be warned that Yau Ma Tei (Temple street area) can be quiet rough. Make sure your wallet is secure.... not in back pocket!!! or inside jacket pocket!!!! also carry your passport with you at all times


Thank you for the warning about the wallet. i'm carrying my british passport and my portuguese ID card. and i have a copy of each.


----------

